# In honor of Scotty.



## RatherBeFlying (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wanted to honor a friend's GSD Scotty which passed away just over a year ago.

Scotty was a great friend who protected and loved his family and friends and died protecting his family from some local coyotes.


Rest in peace little buddy.











*Raises glass of kibble*


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Loyal to the end and died protecting the family he loved - rest in peace, Scotty


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Scotty,

Thanks for what you've done to your family. 

For me you're certainly a HERO!!!

RIP


----------

